# Has anyone ever used an indoor dog potty?



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's the product that I am wondering about, but if someone has something similar, I would love to hear about it: UGODOG Dog Litter Box Toilet | Indoor Dog Potty | Pee Pee Pad

Has anyone ever used something like this for an adult dog? If you have, have you ever used it to leave the dog by himself/herself for a day and a half? I don't mean on a consistent basis.

The reason I am wondering about this is because my dog (who is a foster) has some behavior issues, so I wouldn't really trust someone who doesn't know him to walk him, and I think a lot of dog walkers would be reluctant to. 

I obviously don't want to hurt him in any way, so if it's a really bad idea, please let me know. By the way, he has no behavior issues inside, so I feel completely safe leaving him (he doesn't chew or have anxiety issues or anything like that).


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I personally have never used anything like this, I'm kind of a believer that outside is the only acceptable place for dogs to potty, but I think this thing looks better than the typical potty pads if you must come up with an indoor solution. 
That being said, I can definitely understand being hesitant to have someone come walk him if he's more difficult with strangers. I can even understand not wanting to board him somewhere unfamiliar. I think that some dogs just do best at home in situations like that. However, I'd still have someone come by a couple times a day to check on him. That way, if he gets sick or hurt, he's not by himself for a whole day before anyone even knows.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have any personal experience, but will add that my Sister and Nephew both use the pee pads for their dogs. Sis has 2 maltese and Nephew has a Pug. They love it. The only thing I would suggest is getting your foster used to it long before you leave him and making sure he is comfortable with the whole thing. I am going to forward the link to both of them, it looks alot "cleaner" than the pee pads! Good luck.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My daughters friend who lives in an apt. in the city, and is a nurse (she has various hours long sometimes that she works) well anyway she uses something similar to this. not this exact one maybe a knock off one. She has a very small 1/2 pug 1/2 Chihuahua who is over a year old now.She uses this and what has happened is the dog thinks the indoors right now is the bathroom. My daughter watched her dog and her moms small dog and she would take them on several walks a day and the dogs would do nothing outdoors no matter what. The dogs seem to be so use to going on this mat type of thing they would not do their duty outside! Weird! But that is their problem! So it works just as long as the pup knows the outside is the actually potty area!


----------



## yuffie (Jun 22, 2010)

I live in a high rise apartment in a very urban area without a balcony, so having an alternative indoor potty area was a must for my dog. I originally bought those disposable puppy pee pads for my dog and put them in a consistent location. it took a little training at first to get her to use them. any time i saw her looking around doing the "squatting" position, i immediately took her to the pad to tell her to "potty". she got the point pretty quickly, esp since she was sick with horrible diarrhea when we first brought her home so lots of practice! i take her for consistent walks and there is close "green" areas for her to do her business near where I live because I think we both prefer her to go outside. I felt really environmentally unfriendly using all those paper pads, so I have been really enjoying this product pooch pads Pooch Pads Reusable Housebreaking Pads - Training - Training & Behavior - PetSmart
whenever she poops on it i just take a napkin and flush it down the toilet. when she pees on it, i put it in the wash on the lowest setting with a bit of detergent in hot water, and it is clean again. i tried the grass thing, but anything u had to wash down in the sink or something seemed really gross to me. hope that helps for indoor potty use. as far as finding something for your dog for more than 1.5 days? i'm not sure how well that works. sometimes my dog goes twice on the pee pad (after i go to bed and right before i get up) but any more than that she will go near her pee pad but not on it. i don't think dogs like to keep walking or going on the same dirty spot. so i always pick it up and wash it when i see it soiled. its lots of washing, but its the best system i have so far.


----------



## veda (Jun 26, 2010)

*I have used them..*

I have used a couple of the indoor potties and written up reviews of them on my site. I don't think you mentioned how big your dog is; I have a small dog and will always use one of these indoor solutions. We are 99% accident free in my house.

Pup-Head dog grass Review

UGODOG Review


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you for pointing out this pup-head toilet thing. It was perfect timing as I'm looking for something exactly like this for our boat. Will now just have to teach the dog that its ok to to pee on it.


----------

